# Spouse Educational Credential Assessment required?



## rgolekar (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I am from Pune, INDIA planing for Canada Immigration under FSW. My Question is - if I want to claim 5 points under Adaptability criteria related to spouse education, do i need to assess her education also through Educational Credential Assessment (ECA)?

Also how to get the mark sheets and certificate attested? Any university will do? And do we need color photocopies of the educational docs or Black and White photocopy will do?

Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi,

I also have same question as they have not mentioned about this in Welcome Page | Page d’accueil
It is only mentioned about CLB4....

Please update.

Regards.


----------



## roypp (Apr 27, 2013)

*attestation of Mark statement from University of Pune*

Dear Friends,

I am just wondering has there anyone who did the attestation of Mark statement from University of Pune, India. I am an ex-student of UOP's Bachelor Degree, presently staying in UK. For applying Canada FSW application, I need to get the credential assessment from designated body in Canada. I choose WES. According to WES, I need to send the attestation copy (By Controller of Examination) of my Mark Statements in a sealed envelope to WES. I have called several times in University of Pune. But the official said they will not be able to send it in abroad. I have no other friends and relatives staying in PUNE, who can do this for me. I have been struggling lot in this matter. 

On the above circumstances, I need the advice or help from the members of this forum. It would be really appreciated if anyone can help me in this regard.

THanks


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Roypp,

There is an alternate option as well, send copies of ur marksheets and degrees to the university and request them to get it attested by either registrar or COntoller of Examination.
Also request them to seal the envelope. Now get it couriered to your address in Bangladesh and send all documents along with this envelope to WES.

Hope this resolves your problem.

~Nik


----------

